# Yes, Yes, Yes - Stu the pump works



## Red Pumper (Apr 22, 2010)

I started on the pump (Stu) about nine weeks ago.

My last HbA1c taken before the pump was 9.3.

I had my HbA1c done on Monday and it is now 7.2!

As I'm only nine weeks in and an HbA1c covers approximately three months, if things stay as good as they are now, I reckon my next one should be below 7.

I am well chuffed.


----------



## am64 (Apr 22, 2010)

well done red and stu ...love it  great news


----------



## bev (Apr 22, 2010)

Great news Stu - well done!Bev


----------



## Steff (Apr 22, 2010)

Well done seems like  the day for good news xx


----------



## rachelha (Apr 22, 2010)

That is fantastic.  Well done both of you


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 22, 2010)

thats what happened to me a few weeks in....yah go Stu!! x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent news - you obviously make a good team!


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks folks.

Got my diabetic clinic appointment a week from now - so I'm quite looking forward to that.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bloody good work! Good to see that. Here's hoping mine will have dropped that low in a few months time...

Tom


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats great news Stu!  Well done!

Thats incredible work, the pump can only be as good as the person operating it in managing diabetes so credit to you!


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2010)

That's great  do be careful though - it was an improvement like that that initially triggered my retinopathy, and I know you've had previous problems too.  Make sure your eyes are checked regularly for changes!

My consultant said that eyes don't like rapid changes, so if you've been high for a long time, bring it down gradually.  Unfortunately nobody thought to say that till it was too late!


----------

